
Comparing IPFS and Dat - arcalinea
https://medium.com/@graber.jay/comparing-ipfs-and-dat-8f3891d3a603
======
api
One thing I did not see compared is overhead. I haven't tried Dat yet but IPFS
seems somewhat fat from my tests of it. It eats it's fair share of RAM and
CPU. I expect a distributed everything store to eat disk but being light on
RAM and CPU can be important. Disk is cheaper.

